# Cimbex americana (Elm Sawfly)



## Rick (May 8, 2009)

Saw it yesterday while I was out herping. Took a bit of research but I knew it was a bee or wasp due to four wings.

Elm Sawfly. It is actually a non stinging wasp.


----------



## Katnapper (May 8, 2009)

Impressive pic! I love that white oval at the top of its abdomen.


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2009)

Thanks. I had never seen one of those so had to get a pic. I thought it was a bee mimic at first. It didn't fly just kinda crawled around.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2009)

Weird antennas it looks likes are bioluminescent.


----------



## superfreak (May 11, 2009)

they might not sting but they bite like nothing else!


----------

